# SLR chip?



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Does this really do what it claims on the ad? Anyone?? Seems a little too good to be true....

PONTIAC GTO 2004-2006


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

fiddler_red said:


> Does this really do what it claims on the ad? Anyone?? Seems a little too good to be true....
> 
> PONTIAC GTO 2004-2006


short answer...No. most of these "chips" are things that fake the IAT out and give dubious results if not bad for your engine. there are no chips to replace in your car's computer. tuning is done by flashing new parameters into the computer's flash memory and it is not done arbitrarily but it is adjusted based off of measurements from the engine and other sensors. that chip is snake oil


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I can find better things to do with $70. There is absolutely nothing, from what I've seen, that will give you that kind of power for $70. As soon as you see any company offering an amazing "chip" for our cars please disregard their claims and move on.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> short answer...No. most of these "chips" are things that fake the IAT out and give dubious results if not bad for your engine. there are no chips to replace in your car's computer. tuning is done by flashing new parameters into the computer's flash memory and it is not done arbitrarily but it is adjusted based off of measurements from the engine and other sensors. that chip is snake oil





6QTS11OZ said:


> I can find better things to do with $70. There is absolutely nothing, from what I've seen, that will give you that kind of power for $70. As soon as you see any company offering an amazing "chip" for our cars please disregard their claims and move on.


:agree:agree


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

they guarantee the gains they listed or your money back!
hahahahaha.


----------

